# blackwater



## jwhitefish (Sep 22, 2013)

I really want to fish the river or bay for Striper, Specks, and Reds but I dont have a Boat. What are some good areas that I can fish from the Shore? I've heard that the oyster pile boat ramp is a good spot to find fish but is it good from the shore? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've heard of stripers caught from the boardwalk in milton but I have no personal experience with that. Maybe someone who does have experience there can chime in.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I think it is no fishing from boardwalk. Shell pile in Baghdad has deep hole off Dock. Don't know how good the fishing is there. Always see folks fishing off the peer at the kayak launch in pace on hwy 90 going in to pensacola.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

No fishing on river walk they will right you a ticket. Shell pile does good.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

If u have some water proof boots go to the other side of the river across from the board walk before daylight and fish the lights I have caught several stripers right there throwing rattle traps and big swim baits I have head that top water works good at night bit I haven't had any luck with it yet good luck hope this helps


----------

